# Seat is Killing Me!



## adamc1303 (May 30, 2008)

I purchased an Allez Elite 08 today. I really like the bike and the shop really gave me great service. They fitted me, gave me a good price and also used custom parts to make sure I really felt comfortable. The only issue is the seat is killing my ass! The LBS owner said tjat my ass needs to break in. wha does that mean? This is a weird question but does everyone's ass go through a break in period? I thought that only happens in prison. 


Thanks,

Adam


----------



## fakeplastic (Aug 5, 2006)

yes... you'll need to ride for a few weeks before you get used to the saddle. if its still hurting after riding a bunch (with proper bike shorts), you might consider changing the saddle.

and don't overdo it. nothing's worse than having a sore ass and not being able to ride.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Toughen up*



adamc1303 said:


> I purchased an Allez Elite 08 today. I really like the bike and the shop really gave me great service. They fitted me, gave me a good price and also used custom parts to make sure I really felt comfortable. The only issue is the seat is killing my ass! The LBS owner said tjat my ass needs to break in. wha does that mean? This is a weird question but does everyone's ass go through a break in period? I thought that only happens in prison.


As fakeplastic said, you do need to toughen your butt. That takes some time for a new rider. If, after a few weeks you are still experiencing problems, then it's time to think about a different saddle, ASSUMING you have set up your existing saddle properly.

There are 4 factors in preventing numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let John Thomas go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-3 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle.


----------



## adamc1303 (May 30, 2008)

Am I only going ot be able to get comfortable while wearing bike shorts? Because I plan on using the bike to commute and I can't always be wearing shorts.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes you need to wear something with a chamois (bike shorts) with a bike seat. If you don't you will really never be comfortable and will suffer from Monkey Butt for a very long time.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

How long is your commute? Is there someplace at work where you can leave work clothes and change when you get there? My commute is 36 miles round trip. I have a large closet where I store both my bike and clothes for the week. 

Bike shorts will increase your comfort immeasurably. They should NEVER be worn with underwear. Seams in the underwear will chafe the ^**%$ out of you. If you're sore now try using some lube, e.g. bag balm or vaseline, especially if the ride is going to be a long one. Yep! It'll feel funny at first, but you'll be glad I told you.


----------



## adamc1303 (May 30, 2008)

My commute to work is like 3 1/2 miles round trip. It takes me a few minutes. I don't have a place to store any clothing. I am thinking of getting one of those Gel Saddle covers for when I ride to work or other places, because I will only wear shorts when actually going out for a long ride.


----------



## John Galt (Mar 1, 2006)

I would not get a gel saddle cover. The pain is just one of those things you need to suffer through. When I was new I spent tons of money on gear trying to get the pain to go away and adjusted my saddle constantly. This really did no good. For a 3.5 mile ride I would not wear a chamois but if you start getting rubbed raw switch over to them until it goes away. Just bring a plastic grocery bag to store them in while at work.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

adamc1303 said:


> My commute to work is like 3 1/2 miles round trip. It takes me a few minutes. I don't have a place to store any clothing. I am thinking of getting one of those Gel Saddle covers for when I ride to work or other places, because I will only wear shorts when actually going out for a long ride.



After you" break your ass in" you should be able to make the short commute without bike shorts.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you're commuting you don't need a pure race saddle. I've been using the Terry Fly Gel and it works for me. It doesn't have the aesthetics of a minimalist butt breaker saddle, but isn't a big butt saddle, either. And it works. Your mileage may vary.

I've used gel saddle covers with some success for riding without cycling shorts, but they're hard to keep in place. 

If you're getting a sore butt on a 3.5 mile round trip commute I suspect something is wrong beyond newbie butt. Take Kerry Irons advice, but add a number 5 to it- lift for bumps. You don't have to stand all the way up, but when you know you're going to hit a bump, press down with your legs so they take most of the shock.


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

If your ass doesn't break in then try the Adamo Race. Solved ALL my comfort issues.


----------



## maxfli1 (Mar 20, 2008)

another important thing i have noticed is HOW you site on the seat. iv noticed that when i scoot my butt up a bit i feel more comfortable than simply resting my sitting bones on the end of the saddle.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I tell most beginners that it will often take 4-6 weeks of riding 2-3 times a week to begin to feel comfortable. If you commute 5x week, then it may or may not be faster, but it should seeing as your commute is only a few miles.


----------

